# reccomended sub cable route



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Any reccomendations for the routes the power and signal cables should take to go from the trunk to the HU and battery?
Please include under or over carpeting or through grommets, etc.
Thanks.

Seth


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

In my car I have both 4ga power cables running on the right side of my car through these nice little plastic circles that came on the car that were empty and a perfect size. On the left I have the 2 rca cables going through the same things, and I have my speaker wire for the components going through the same spot, one on each side obviously.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

On the right I have all of my cables including a 4GA power wire running from the firewall, under the carpet, under the plastic thing on the side of the car...like a little side skirt next to the door...and then under the carpet, and under the back seat nicely into the trunk.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

It's generally better to keep the rcas and power on opposite sides of the car. If you don't have very well shielded rcas you can easily get whine or noise in your system with them together.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Here's the plan: If I don't go separate sub/box/amp which is like $700 I want to go Infinity basslink which as you know is all in one. I was going to put the sub on the passenger side by the jack and run all cables (+,-, sound) across the wall of the trunk (or rather along the carpeting) through the rear seat pass through, along the passenger side of the seat on the floor, under the front passenger seat around under the glove compartment to the HU, and then through the firewall somewhere to the battery.
Now should I do the drivers side instead?
Should I run under the carpeting?
How should I attach the cables to the car, or just let the hang on the floor and maybe snag something?
Where to run through the firewall?
etc. 
I want it to be as inconspicuous as possible. I also don't want to do any drilling or remove the carpeting. However I assume the power cables should be run through the cabin, unless there is another way.

Seth

P.S. I get the feeling I should run the signal cable down the passenger side, and the power cables down the drivers side.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

do the power down the drivers side, rca's n sych down the pass......shorter cable lenght than running power down the pass side, trust me 

never run under the carpeting. later on, you will have a lump going whereever you run it from peoples feet forming the carpet around it. instead, run everything down under the door sills. pop off the plastic pieces, and you will see a channel of wires already there, run your wires in there. also, pop off the seat belt covers......makes it alot easier...only thing you might spend some time on, is getting the cable from the rear door channel, to the trunk...i just took a screwdriver, and pried up the plastic panel behind the seat......actually, talk to me later today, ill get you a pic of it  easier than describing it, and you dont see ANY wires/have to remove anything.

cables will be fine where they are in the channel.

for the firewall, jack up the front drivers side of your car, and take off the front wheel(makes it soooo much easier, and i like easy), and take out the plastic wheelwell gaurd thing. near where about the door is in the wheelwell, you will see a 1.5-2 inch empty rubber grommet thingy. just poke it with a knife, and feed your power wire through it. now, in the interior, go down in the pedal area, and take off the kick panel near the clutch(brake in my case). in there you will see a thing of foam, take out the foam, and your wire should be right in there somewhere, but you might have to fiddle with it to get it through....contine to run cable down channel of door....

do this, and you will see NO WIRES at all. if ya need pics, i can take some for ya today, i got my digicam at work.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

one tip, dont put the signal wires (red/white plugs) next to the battery/+ wires... it will give you some signal feedback from the engine.. just a littel FYI


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

oh yah, or the AIV or whatever, the air intake sensor......i pulled mine by accident


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
That grommet area by the drivers side knee I know about. I used it for my fog light wires. 
Gotta see a pic if the rear since I can't picture what you mean exactly.

Seth

P.S. Any reccomendation on cable size. I'm looking at 4-10 guage. Don't want/need thicker or thinner.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

k, gimmie a few minutes, n ill get one up......LUNCH BREAK WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......wow, rain sucks lol....


http://www.freewebs.com/slayer2003/ex1.jpg

my host suck i know, ya have to copy n paste that into your browser.....and when ya want the next pic, change the ex1.jpg to ex2.jpg, ex3.jpg, and so on till ex8.jpg

i started at the drivers-front door sill, and worked my way to the trunk. everything i point at, EXCEPT FOR THE SECOND PIC, has to be removed for clean install,. including the rear-pass seatbelt cover thing, and rear deck. 

ps....you can even see my blue powerline, amp turn on lead, and lighting(cough) switch wire in ex6 

on the rear deck, i didnt tear mine apart 1 cause it was raining, and 2, lunch is almost over  but when yopu open it up, you will see a bunch of holes to run it though, i used the holes the seatbelt runs through, instead of dropping it through near the speakers.......just to make it harder if someone wants to steal my sheet  that, and they get in the way otherwise for me lol. IF YOU DO THIS....make sure the wire/s go BEHIND the seatbelt so it doesnt snag or get caughtup......

hope this helps


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the size of the power cable depends on how much current you plan on drawing

that huge thing Slayer2003 posted is what you should do, except in the trunk I would just go under the rear seats, MUCH easier and the wires pop out right at the front bottom edge of the trunk, allowing for a cleaner install.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

thats 4 gauge i think......or 2....i dont remember.........but im pushing 1400 rms.....and no dimming with no caps HAHAHA and on a sears silver grade battery HAHAHAHAAAAA


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

again, you CAN run it under the carpet, you wont SEE the wire, but i garantee, that you will see a bulge in the future.....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

You should be running 2, if you have 4 that will be choking your amps

4ga can only carry up to ~125 amps of current before the resistance becomes too much and you get a noticable voltage drop across the wire (so your amps will only have 12v going to them instead of 13v, so they put out less power). Take the power your amp(s) puts out, divide this by 13, then multiply by 2 (amps are only ~50% efficient), this is the max current your amp(s) will draw. If this number is greater than say 80 go with 4ga, greater than 130 go with 2ga, greater than 250 go with 1/0ga, etc. (not sure of the actual values, those are just approximations).

I have about 1200rms between my 2 amps, and I have a separate 4ga for each.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

i only got one amp, so ima guess its 2g....ill look later on today


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Its hard to explain how my 4GA is ran to the engine battery...but to the right of the battery there is this like hole that goes straight back towards the driver seat I guess...that comes out somewhere under steering wheel and then u can run it under the center console and under the still...I had to attach the wire to a coat hanger and slide it through there...its very very inconspicuous, I also have a circut breaker before it goes to the battery, so if there is a surge in the alternator the amps wont fry and the circut will just blow and I would just hit the reset switch...Ill take some pics today I hope if it stops raining.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, i got breaker boxes/fuse boxes.....one right after the battery, and i got one just after it goes into the trunk.......i like my amp


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
The basslink is only like 200w. That doesn't even qualify for your math above. But you go down 2 guage for every 50c. So since 200w <math> gives you 30c. Thats like 6 guage. I already have hookups on my battery for 8 guage. I should run the ground from the sub to the rear fender well, or to the battery ground?

Seth


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

the BEST would be to the battery, but because of the distance, it really woulnd be worth it unless you moved the batt to the trunk :-/

i just grounded mine to the trunk latch, not on the deck itself, but the other part. but dont do this if you got a power trunk.......ZZZZZZZZTTTT


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh well,
I lost the auction for the sub. Mabe I'll find another one again in a few weeks.
Thanks for the help.

Seth


----------

